# Baby Ellie Maria born 24/09/08



## emma_27

Well here goes . . . . . 

I got woke up with a contraction at about 5amish wednesday night i thought it was ibs but when the pains started coming every 7mins i thought it might be labour but as id had false starts before i didnt really believe it. I had a good clear out about 10am so it kinda confirmed it for me. I called the hospital about 1pm but they told me to stick it out at home as the contractions wasnt regular enough but i was in agnony i was just coping with the pains. My mom came over to help out but took benn home with her so i could have some peace. The contractions got more intense and closer together at 6pm so i called the hospital and said im coming like it or not lol. I got there at 7pm and i was 5cms and had a very soft cervix my waters still hadnt gone i said id hold out for an epidural and tried gas and air which just made me sick so gave it a miss. Well i had a contraction at 8.20pm and as it was about to end my waters broke the pain was so intense and i started screaming for an epidural. The midwife said you have one option that is push her heads out so gave two pushes and she was out i didnt tear or anything and had no pain relief still cant believe shes here and how quick she arrived! Im so made up i cant stop smiling or staring at her. She was born at 8.22pm and weighed 6lb 5oz shes so small and looks just the same as her brother. I actually cut the cord aswell! Benn is so pleased his a sister and so proud bless him. Ive forgot how to add pictures so will add them when ive got some spare time xx


----------



## x-amy-x

Congrats on you little bundle hun xxx


----------



## Younglutonmum

Congratualtions sweetie!!

Well done for doing it so quick!! 2 pushes is amazing!!! Hmmmm maybe I will have another LO in future lol!!

Seriously though, you done great!!!

:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations hun!!


----------



## Mira

Congrats!!!


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## Teri

Congratulations and without pain relief, bet ure proud.. xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Well done Emma!!! x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## SuzyQ

Well done and Congrats! x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## katix333

congrats and well done you! xxx


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations!! Good Job :)


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats on your little girl! xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats babe, at least it went well =) 
I did post this on the other thread for you, but if you need any help uploading them again let me know :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







Ellie Maria.JPG
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Donna79x

Awwww congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## bambikate

congratulations emma x x  x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Congrats on your new baby girl hunni :D
xx


----------



## xx Linnie xx

congratulations x


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, cant wait to see some piccies xxx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations hun! 2 pushes, no tearing and no pain relief? Super Mum or what!


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congrats xxx


----------



## Eoz

Wow lucky you!So pleased to hear your news.I hope get a delivery like yours.Congratulations XXXXXXX


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations, and well done you for the no pain relief and quick pushing!


----------



## Blob

:happydance: Congratulations!!


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## Angelface

well done x


----------



## Laura--x

congrats hun x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations on your little princess xx


----------



## kookie

congratulations xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats xx


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hunnie


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## nessajane

Congratulations !!


----------



## MrsP

Congratultions hon xx


----------



## carries

Congrats on your little girl!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

well done hunn.xx


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XxX


----------



## danni2609

Congrats!


----------



## AC81

congratulations xx


----------



## JJF

Congrats!


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. No pain relief, wow!! x


----------



## Belle

congrats!! xx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations, and well done you! Love your avatar pic, so cute! 
x


----------



## Heather.78

well done hun and congrats so cute


----------



## Laura--x

congrats hun. Beautiful pic x


----------



## SalJay

Well done you!!!! Congrats on your little princess! x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations!


----------

